
Apple Pay Cash and person to person payments now available - runesoerensen
https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2017/12/apple-pay-cash-and-person-to-person-payments-now-available/
======
cheffo
Has anyone heard of any vulnerabilities on this yet?

